# Need a Suggestion for an Agnostic



## LadyFlynt (Apr 20, 2005)

had a wonderful talk with my landlady's niece yesterday (landlady is 90yrs and deaf, so I deal with the niece who comes several times a day).

She is an admitted Agnostic. She believes in God but doesn't know where he fits into her life. She has seen too much hypocrisy in the different churches (pastors who are for modesty yet smoke right outside the church...catholics who use birthcontrol). She agrees that religion can't be compartmentalized. She is going to try and be a good person, but knows that she will probably go to hell. If God only draws certain ppl and not others then it's His fault they're in hell. She's a "prove it to me" person, but doesn't like anything "preachy"...she could care less about dates and names also.

I just wanted to cry and hug her! She is a wonderful, yet honest person.

She says she does like to read...any recommendations?


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 20, 2005)

I have always liked this article by Douglas Jones for addressing many of those issues you bring up. It's concise and presuppositional.

http://www.salemreformed.org/WhyofChristianity.html


----------



## LarryCook (Apr 20, 2005)

Colleen,

The two links below are parts 1 and 2 of Ravi Z.'s "Why I Am Not An Athiest". He also discusses agnosticism in them. His genuineness and humility in speaking God's truth might be just what she needs to hear.

You can either pass on the links to her or if you have the capability you can download them for free and copy them to an audio CD and give them to her.

Let me know if this helps. I will pray for her.

Here are the links:

Why I Am Not An Athiest (Part 1 of 2)

Why I Am Not An Athiest (Part 2 of 2)

Larry
ps. I am also looking for something Spurgeon


----------



## LarryCook (Apr 20, 2005)

Colleen,

Here is a short devotional by C.H.S. that I would suggest to help her with the "big picture". It would seem to me that someone who is being drawn to God would connect with these words describing the measureless depth of his love for us. 

Since it is short I'll just post here:

Condescending Love by C. H. Spurgeon 


> "The love of Christ which passeth knowledge."
> 
> --Ephesians 3:19
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryCook (Apr 20, 2005)

Colleen,

Just as an afterthought that I was actually thinking of beforehand but forgot to say....it would be my suggestion on the Spurgeon devotional to give it to her and ask her to read it and not make any quick judgements on what he said. But to just let the words settle in her mind and then to maybe read the scriptural passage to get some context with maybe one or two other verses that you might find relevant. And finally, to reread it after a few days because I know for me that with Spurgeon I can read something 5 minutes later and see things I didn't see 5 minutes earlier.

hope this all helps,
Larry


----------

